# MRSA and the barn?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

MRSA is everywhere. Many people are even carriers and carry the germ in their nose. You are just as likely to get it at the barn as the mall, as far as I know. It is a nasty infection-take your antibiotics like it is your job-until they are gone! You do not want it coming back.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My sister just went through dealing with MRSA. Her hubby is an orthopedist and is in and out of hospitals daily. She had to do some major antibiotics and he is now doing the bactriban nasal spray. 

Like franknbeans said, many people are carriers and it's everywhere.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I read an article not too long ago that HORSES are major carriers of MRSA.


----------

